# Dawson Forest?



## AliBubba (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone hunt Dawson Forest - Atlanta Tract? Wondering if y'all had any good stories to tell about turkey hunting?


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 8, 2010)

Aint none left, coyotes, and cougars got'em all. Well not really but you know. The place is loaded with them I dont hunt DF but the property that joins it along the front and off of hwy 9. Our corn fields are slap full of them any given day. Theres 3 or 4 of us that are going to hunt them this season over there we have had our cameras up and been getting lots of turkey and deer pics feeding along the edges of the fields.


----------



## AliBubba (Mar 9, 2010)

Thx CK... how are the crowds since its close to the Atlanta burbs?


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 9, 2010)

AliBubba said:


> Thx CK... how are the crowds since its close to the Atlanta burbs?



usually pretty crowded but you'll just have to look around a little theres plenty of room.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 9, 2010)

The birds are there but there have always been lots of people. I got sick of it and started driving south. good luck if you go


----------



## grndhunt10 (Mar 10, 2010)

I was told by a friend that his hunting partner went over to D.F. on Tuesday morning of this week to listen for any birds that might be gobbling yet. He said the place was covered up with people riding the roads blowing owl n crow calls, truck horns, and slamming doors. This was on a Tuesday morning. Would hate to see what it will be like on opening weekend. ??? Good Luck!


----------



## stev (Mar 10, 2010)

Ill be dropped off where i go .


----------



## AliBubba (Mar 11, 2010)

I plan to scout Dawson this weekend... will post my findings.


----------



## Killer (Mar 15, 2010)

killed plenty of birds up there none in the Mornings


----------

